# Where can I purchase white pool filter sand?



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm new to this group and am in the process of setting up a 125g African cichlid tank. I want to use white pool filter sand as my substrate. Anyone know where it's available in the GTA?

Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Any pool supply store.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well if you live in markham then you can get it at pioneer family pools or if you frequent big al's Scarborough you can take a 30 second detour and head to cedarbrae pools

Also i forgot to mention that some pool stores only carry zeobrite which is not actually pool filter sand but something called zeolite which absorbs ammonia and other chemicals from the water so it may not be the best if your gonna do a planted tank, plus it cost twice as much. The stuff you want is called NEPHELINE SYENITE and should cost around $10-12 a bag.

One last thing to remember is don't forget to use the search function cause i made a thread almost identical to this a while back that should still be there.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

3020 said:


> Well if you live in markham then you can get it at pioneer family pools or if you frequent big al's Scarborough you can take a 30 second detour and head to cedarbrae pools


Thanks 3020! That's very helpful.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

*nepheline syenite questions*

Thanks for the update 3020. I discovered your thread after I posted my question.

I read up a bit about nepheline syenite and have two concerns - 1. the impact of the ammonia absorption when trying to do a fishless cycle and 2. I've read that the tiny black particles in the sand are magnetic and are prone to getting caught in a magnetic algae scraper and can lead to scratches on the aquarium walls when cleaning.

Anyone have any feedback about the above?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*sand*

I use white sandblasting sand and have for years and I have not had a problem with it. This can be purchased at most bulding supply stores. The cost is much lower.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes the black bits are somewhat magnetic and will stick to your magnet. However that will only happen if you are less than a centimeter from the substrate and usually only to the sides of the magnet. I think the pros of pfs outweigh the cons and if you ever do need to clean right up next to the substrate you could always get a long handle scrubber from the dollar store or something since cleaning the bottom edges of the tank usually only happen every few months though thats just in my experience.


----------

